# Help in Hurghada



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Can anyone please offer some advise on child care in Hurghada?

I will be over there towards the end of this month and staying for a couple of weeks for business purposes. BUT as you probably know I have my three year old who will be coming with me. Can anyone suggest any good day care places, who would accept a child just for a couple of weeks? I would be looking at around 8 hours per day. There may even be a need of a babysitter for an evening or two during my stay, if again any one knows of anyone or anything.

I have absolutely no idea at this stage where I will be staying, but presumably it will be fairly central and I hope to be mobile.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone please offer some advise on child care in Hurghada?
> 
> ...


Sam...go ontoand ask on there and also try an advert on i was still in hurghada i would have been more than happy to help.Hope they don't delete this as not sure if i am allowed to give out other forums address.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Sam...go ontoand ask on there and also try an advert on i was still in hurghada i would have been more than happy to help.Hope they don't delete this as not sure if i am allowed to give out other forums address.




Can you PM me the site address?

Anyone else based in Hurghada that may know of something?? Or anyone want to make a few extra pennies for a couple of weeks nanny work? My daughter is a sweetheart, I promise


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Check this out: home In the paper issue there were 3 ads: 
1. 010-0555627
2. 019-5432824
3. 012-1729716
Sorry, the description was too long to type.


----------

